# Punching Holes in Sandpaper



## beemerbob (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a Bosch 1297 quarter sheet sander and a lot of regular sheets of sandpaper.

Is there a better way of putting holes in the sandpaper for the dust collector?


Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I use a gasket punch set, you can find them at most auto parts stores or HF.

The set I have that has 12ea. from 1/8" to 3/4" I have added over the years 7/8" to 2" and I have made one or two with some steel tubing, thin wall , by grinding one end to a sharp knife edge and put in a wooden dowel in the open end, they work well also.
All you need to use them, is put the gasket/sand paper of some scrap wood and strike the punch and the hole(s) comes out clean.
I now save big time on sanding disk that have the holes in them by buying the uncut stock from Grizzly and make my own.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3838
OR
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9845

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H3329


Hope this helps

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, I have seen a jig that speeds the process of punching the holes. You trace the hole pattern onto a block of wood and drill the proper size holes and repeat the process onto a 2nd block and install dowels. This gives you a punch and die so one hit cuts all the holes. The holes will not be as clean as with BJ's method but will get the job done quickly.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

My quarter sheet sander(mental block, can't remember the brand for some reason) came with a plastic jig to do this. Install the sheet, and then place the sander in the jig and it punches the holes thru. I like the idea of an external method tho, as I've occasionally had to clean pieces of sandpaper out of the holes in the sander.

Brian


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Bob

Have a look at the post "Sanders modification"

I got rid of those holes long time ago

niki


----------

